# Creosote disposal



## zhukpavlo (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello - I have tried searching but couldn't find anything on the site - What do you do with creosote - how do you dispose it?


----------



## jbrown56 (Oct 28, 2008)

Zhuk,

There usually isn't much ash when I clean my liner so I just dump them in with the stove ashes in a metal trash can outside.

Jim


----------



## KeithO (Oct 28, 2008)

Throw it onto a nice deep bed of coals and you will be surprised how well it burns.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 29, 2008)

House plants love creosote! Also good for vegetable gardens. Or put it with the ashes, which is also good for gardens. But if you put ashes on gardens, spread them. Don't just dump them in a pile or you might do more harm than good.


----------



## zhukpavlo (Oct 29, 2008)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> House plants love creosote! Also good for vegetable gardens. Or put it with the ashes, which is also good for gardens. But if you put ashes on gardens, spread them. Don't just dump them in a pile or you might do more harm than good.



Thanks - I would be putting the ashes in the garden - but wasn't sure if creosote was safe to do so.  Thanks again


----------



## pulldownclaw (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Backwoods, how do you apply the creosote to the houseplants?  Do you dilute in water, or just work it into the soil a little?  And how much do you put in?

I've been thinking about this alot since I cleaned out my chimney..... %-P


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 30, 2008)

We've never even measured it. Just mix some in with some of the soil and make sure it is covered so you don't get any of the smell. If you use on outdoor plants, then just spread some and rake it. 

With ashes, as I stated, spread them fairly thin; no more than an inch deep. We always store our ashes in barrels. Come spring, I spread them and till immediately. It's a poor man's lime but certainly doesn't last as long as lime so you can put it on every year with no ill effects. Note:  our ground is yellow sand so it is very acidic, therefore, we need lots of lime.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Are not there carcinogens in creosote??


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 30, 2008)

Ya, google up creosote and soil.  Most of the concern is from coal produced creosote used as a preservative.  Not sure on wood produced.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 30, 2008)

That's okay. We don't plan on eating the creosote anyway.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 30, 2008)

it dissolves with rain and contaminates ground water as well.  That's usually the big issue with most nasties in soil.


----------



## zhukpavlo (Oct 30, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> it dissolves with rain and contaminates ground water as well.  That's usually the big issue with most nasties in soil.



So how do you dispose of it?


----------



## Corey (Oct 30, 2008)

Never heard of putting creosote in a garden...I'll have to take your word that plants love it...don't know what part of "condensed smoke" they would actually like, though?  Maybe a boost in soil acidity or something.

How do I dispose of it?  Well - it's flammable, and after chimney cleaning, it's already in the firebox, so I just burn it up.  I started putting ashes on the yard, garden, etc - but after a couple of years, everything is loaded up on potash and the soil is getting a little alkaline, so now most all ashes go into the trash now.  Any remnants go out with that.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> That's okay. We don't plan on eating the creosote anyway.



Ummm...was this not you...

Or put it with the ashes, which is also good for gardens. 

...gardens with vegetables that get eaten....


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 31, 2008)

I burn it.  Why not give the stove a 2nd chance to do it right?  

Matt


----------



## egghead2004 (Oct 31, 2008)

KeithO said:
			
		

> Throw it onto a nice deep bed of coals and you will be surprised how well it burns.



yup that's what I do. Make sure the coals are hot though or you could make a crispy dense layer of tar over the coals.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 31, 2008)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And contrary to the belief of some, I am still quite alive as is the rest of the family! We've done this for years....and I am retired, so have eaten those veggies for years. We even put manure in our garden....and then eat the veggies! How absurd!!


----------



## zhukpavlo (Oct 31, 2008)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> CTwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have some manure that I need to put into the garden - my parents tell me cow manure is the best... I have alredy put the ashes that were in the fireplace from the previous owner in the garden.  But I was questioning the creosote.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 31, 2008)

Put cow manure in now, or compost it.  it's generally too hot (high in nitrogen) to apply when you have plants in.  Only a couple manures can you apply like that ( I have 3 house rabbits- nice pelletized fertilizer- LOL).


----------



## zhukpavlo (Oct 31, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Put cow manure in now, or compost it.  it's generally too hot (high in nitrogen) to apply when you have plants in.  Only a couple manures can you apply like that ( I have 3 house rabbits- nice pelletized fertilizer- LOL).



Yes - we decided to move our garden for next year - so we need to dig up that part of the yard and then mix in the manure soon.  I finished splitting the last of the wood yesterday (wife wants it cleaned up) so that's my next project (the garden).  In the growing season - we mix a little manure with water and water the garden with it in the begining (not too much so we don't kill the planting - but it's good fertilizer)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 31, 2008)

Consider doing a lasagna garden.  Put down cardboard or several sheets of newspaper, then cover with alternating layers of compostables and a little wood ash(leaves, manure, etc).  No need to dig- the worms do the work for you.  You'll have super-soil to plant in, or use soil pockets.  I have done this and planted the same day.  A little time to stew over the winter- even better.

Google "lasagna garden".  No need for using peat moss.  Use shredded leaves instead.


----------



## zhukpavlo (Oct 31, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Consider doing a lasagna garden.  Put down cardboard or several sheets of newspaper, then cover with alternating layers of compostables and a little wood ash(leaves, manure, etc).  No need to dig- the worms do the work for you.  You'll have super-soil to plant in, or use soil pockets.  I have done this and planted the same day.  A little time to stew over the winter- even better.
> 
> Google "lasagna garden".  No need for using peat moss.  Use shredded leaves instead.



I have tons of roots in the ground that I would rather remove.  But will put some leaves/compost and let it sit over the winter.  Thanks for the leaves tip.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 31, 2008)

The newspaper smothers the roots (that's what makes it so easy to start a new bed with this method!)- unless it's maybe serious tree roots, in which case you might be killing the tree by pulling them.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> CTwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, do what you like.  I'll put manure and ash but i think i'll skip the creosote.

There is a great big difference between acute and chronic effects and glad to see you are alive and well.


----------

